# 1956 Schwinn Jaguar Bicycle



## tomsjack (Aug 17, 2022)

1956 Schwinn Jaguar Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165570771883?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2022)

1956 Schwinn Jaguar Bicycle​

 1 watched in last 24 hours

Condition: UsedUsed

Price: US $1,400.00

Ships from United States

23 watchers
Shipping: US $150.00 Flat Rate Freight
Located in: Davenport, Iowa, United States















Well, the pics are nice, 
green, Jaguar.🙂


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice bike..🤗


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

Pretty far over the mark IMO. NOS bow pedals from another decade and not Schwinn. No pins on the fork, wrong carrier and it's Painted. 😱  Wrong seat post and clamp but the chrome looks better with a fresh repaint. It's purdy though and would look better with no paint on the carrier.


----------



## phantom (Aug 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Pretty far over the mark IMO. NOS bow pedals from another decade and not Schwinn. No pins on the fork, wrong carrier and it's Painted. 😱  Wrong seat post and clamp but the chrome looks better with a fresh repaint. It's purdy though and would look better with no paint on the carrier.



I don't think there actually was a 56.  54/55 were Ballooners and the 57/58 were Mark II's and 59/62 were Mark IV's.  No 56 model. I agree that at that price it would need to be a C8 or better.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 17, 2022)

I was excited until I saw that it was a repaint.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

phantom said:


> I don't think there actually was a 56.  54/55 were Ballooners and the 57/58 were Mark II's and 59/62 were Mark IV's.  No 56 model. I agree that at that price it would need to be a C8 or better.



The new Jaguar was released early sometime in 1956. I’ve seen a few with late second quarter serial stamping dates but I haven’t found any literature saying when these were actually released.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I was excited until I saw that it was a repaint.



I like the wood screws in the tank!


----------



## phantom (Aug 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The new Jaguar was released early sometime in 1956. I’ve seen a few with late second quarter serial stamping dates but I haven’t found any literature saying when these were actually released.



Like car models later in the year are the following year models. The actual model year for the first year MW Jag was 57 even though it may have a 56 serial number. I have a few books where Dave S  and Bob U  point this out. No 56 Jaguar brochures.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

phantom said:


> Like car models later in the year are the following year models. The actual model year for the first year MW Jag was 57 even though it may have a 56 serial number. I have a few books where Dave S  and Bob U  point this out.




There have been some pretty early serial numbers on these, so I'll have to say there were some 1956 Jags. (August).  The Corvette 5 speed was introduced in July 61 and they're considered 61 models. The new cars were on the lots in September and Schwinn's regular new year models weren't shipped out until mid-January.
The American was discontinued for a while and the Speedster took it place in 1959. Then in mid 1961 the Speedster was discontinued and the American was reintroduced.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

@phantom , here's is a 56 Jaguar. Serial V702XX was stamped 04/05 to 04/09/1956--- V64238 ---- V77474. 

Notice that the chain guard decal is different.









						Just got 2 Schwinn's Need HELP PLEASE! | All Things Schwinn
					

Hello,  I recently came into possession of 2 bikes, a Schwinn Jaguar (Red) and a Schwinn Sting-Ray (Orange) I have many pictures of them, and I was hoping someone could help me identify their years and value, any help would be much appreciated! I can send the pictures as well! Thank you so...




					thecabe.com
				














Somebody has to have a 1956 Reporter that announces the new Jag.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2022)

And here is @Hammerhead 's 1956 Jaguar. Notice the chain guard decal is different and no Mark II on it. I asked him for the serial a while back but don't remember if I got it, so I can't say how early it is. Looks like the 1956 model was just a Jaguar and the 57 model was the Mark II Jaguar. With that one above stamped with an April serial and I'd really have to say that these were a mid year 56 release. I bet Captain Kangaroo could tell us when they were released! 🤣






Edit, I just found the posting where he replied. 

_*Serial number V42074 03/09/1956? Is what I found for a date.*_
*Hammerhead*


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 18, 2022)

This is listed as a '56....









						1956 Schwinn Jaguar 3 Speed - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

If you are looking for a classic Schwinn and like some patina, I have a nice bike for you! 1956 Schwinn Jaguar 3 speed. Sturmey Archer gearing with trigger shift. S type seat with the crash bar, bow...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 18, 2022)

@phantom @GTs58 My Jaguar has a balloon tire frame. The wheels are S-7, the rear hub is dated 8-56. I should start a separate thread for this bike.  Hammerhead







phantom said:


> I don't think there actually was a 56.  54/55 were Ballooners and the 57/58 were Mark II's and 59/62 were Mark IV's.  No 56 model. I agree that at that price it would need to be a C8 or better.






GTs58 said:


> And here is @Hammerhead 's 1956 Jaguar. Notice the chain guard decal is different and no Mark II on it. I asked him for the serial a while back but don't remember if I got it, so I can't say how early it is. Looks like the 1956 model was just a Jaguar and the 57 model was the Mark II Jaguar. With that one above stamped with an April serial and I'd really have to say that these were a mid year 56 release. I bet Captain Kangaroo could tell us when they were released! 🤣
> 
> View attachment 1681559
> 
> ...


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2022)

Schwinn marketed those as 57's. No brochures or dealer pricing for a 56. If I see any of that I may be swayed. Sort of like the 83 Chevrolet Corvette. Sixty or so 84's with a 83 serial number but they were all 84's.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I like the wood screws in the tank!



Looks like attached some fork bumpers to the tank also..


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 29, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> This is listed as a '56....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the opinion on this?  If there were no '56s, what is it?  '57?  This one has the different chain guard decal.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 29, 2022)

I messaged the seller.. He said it was repainted last year.. Pedals are Union.. He did not provide a serial#..  looks like the chainguard decals are probably not correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> What's the opinion on this?  If there were no '56s, what is it?  '57?  This one has the different chain guard decal.




No telling what year that one is, no serial number provided, and it's been modified with incorrect parts. The chain guard decal looks like it was the Schwinn Mark II Jaguar piece that was on the later production for the 1957 and later pieces. The early ones (56) had just *Schwinn Jaguar* on the chain guard and it was a different font.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 29, 2022)

He sent me a picture of the serial# V24231 .. 
I looked that up as 03/06/1956


----------



## phantom (Aug 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> No telling what year that one is, no serial number provided, and it's been modified with incorrect parts. The chain guard decal looks like it was the Schwinn Mark II Jaguar piece that was on the later production for the 1957 and later pieces. The early ones (56) had just *Schwinn Jaguar* on the chain guard and it was a different font.



The only Jag chainguard that I have ever seen that had just Jaguar on it was 54/55 Ballooner. The first Mark II was a 57 MW


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> He sent me a picture of the serial# V24231 ..
> I looked that up as 03/06/1956




Woopsie! Good chance that one was built, sold and on the streets in 1956, and it originally had the early chain guard decal.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> The only Jag chainguard that I have ever seen that had just Jaguar on it was 54/55 Ballooner. The first Mark II was a 57 MW




Here's the 1956 Jaguar chain guard decal.


----------



## phantom (Aug 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's the 1956 Jaguar chain guard decal.
> 
> View attachment 1687478
> 
> View attachment 1687479



You might convince me if you can show me any Schwinn advertising for a 56 or brochure etc: for a 56


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> You might convince me if you can show me any Schwinn advertising for a 56 or brochure etc: for a 56




I've come across two Schwinn Reporters for 1956 mentioning the new Jaguar. These were thumb nails on the internet and I couldn't blow them up to any degree to where you could make out everything written. All I could make out was these Jags were selling early enough in 1956 for Schwinn to get feedback from the dealers on how well they were selling. So if someone has and can post the 1956 Reporters, you'll have your written confirmation.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

Here's the August Reporter @phantom .


----------



## phantom (Aug 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I've come across two Schwinn Reporters for 1956 mentioning the new Jaguar. These were thumb nails on the internet and I couldn't blow them up to any degree to where you could make out everything written. All I could make out was these Jags were selling early enough in 1956 for Schwinn to get feedback from the dealers on how well they were selling. So if someone has and can post the 1956 Reporters, you'll have your written confirmation.



haha good try.......So it was just a Jaguar MW  and not a Mark II ?   Iike I said I would need to see some 56 advertising. I don't question the serial numbers, just model year.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> haha good try.......So it was just a Jaguar MW  and not a Mark II ?   Iike I said I would need to see some 56 advertising. I don't question the serial numbers, just model year.



Schwinn never mentioned a model year on any of the early entry new models. So you’ll have to believe whatever you want.


----------



## phantom (Aug 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn never mentioned a model year on any of the early entry new models. So you’ll have to believe whatever you want.



I saved the pic to my desktop and blew it up. In the article. They call it a Mark II that will be ready in time for Christmas 56 which would make it a 57.  That's what I believe, thanks for the piece.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> I saved the pic to my desktop and blew it up. In the article. They call it a Mark II that will be ready in time for Christmas 56 which would make it a 57.  That's what I believe, thanks for the piece.



.  Well that doesn’t explain the chain guard decal with just Schwinn jaguar on it. It doesn’t say Mark II Jaguar.


----------



## phantom (Aug 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> .  Well that doesn’t explain the chain guard decal with just Schwinn jaguar on it. It doesn’t say Mark II Jaguar.



The one in the picture you sent me in the article says Mark II......Maybe that was what they came up with for a year when the Balloon Jag was no longer being made and they were holding off on formally introducing the Jag until August 56 as a 57 Mark II for Christmas.   I don't have all the answers.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> The one in the picture you sent me in the article says Mark II......Maybe that was what they came up with for a year when the Balloon Jag was no longer being made and they were holding off on formally introducing the Jag until August 56 as a 57 Mark II for Christmas.   I don't have all the answers.




The ones with Mark II were obviously intended for the new 1957 models. The new 54 Corvettes and Tigers were on the streets in June 54 but the only ads that I've seen were for Christmas 54. And they had different seats. No telling if the very first batch of Jags wearing that Schwinn Jaguar decal was market test but a August dated hub would indicate fairly early sales release. It should be on an updated 1956 price sheet though. Still looking for one of those!


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 29, 2022)

I guess bottom line for me is, if the one I sent that was on Craig's is a '56, seems it's "rare"? or just an odd early '57?


----------



## phantom (Aug 29, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> I guess bottom line for me is, if the one I sent that was on Craig's is a '56, seems it's "rare"? or just an odd early '57?



LOL  Depends on who you ask.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> I guess bottom line for me is, if the one I sent that was on Craig's is a '56, seems it's "rare"? or just an odd early '57?




That one has the regular Mark II Jaguar decal that was partially gone, and no serial number or hub date was posted. Just a sellers claim that it's a 1956. Nothing special really.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 30, 2022)

Kevin Brick, above, said the owner sent him a serial number...



KevinBrick said:


> He sent me a picture of the serial# V24231 ..
> I looked that up as 03/06/1956


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Kevin Brick, above, said the owner sent him a serial number...



I believe Kevin called the owner of the green one that toms Jack posted.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 30, 2022)

Picture of serial #
 I asked if he had any original pictures of 
The bike.. esp the chainguard.. He said orig color was green ..


----------

